# SOUTHERN IL. -two perfect girl rats need a loving home.



## LivHoss (Sep 1, 2010)

I LOVE my rats. I do not want to give them up, but I have no choice. They are two girl rats, a gray Dumbo rat named Pickels and a tan and cream Fancy rat named Captain. I purchased them together in late July. They are both very sweet to eachother and me. Captian can be aggressive at times, she has only bit us while she was in her cage, I think she is territorial. She has never acted aggressive outside of the cage. I want them to go to rat lovers! People who have time for them, and want to spend time with them. They like to run around and eat their "yoggie treats". They are two happy healthy rats. Please call if you have any questions. 618-889-5411, my name is Olivia.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where in Southern IL are you? I live in Marion, IL. I have two females now.. i am soon getting a new cage, either this one.. http://martinscages.com/images/full/r-690.jpg or this one.. http://martinscages.com/images/full/r-695.jpg the second one is just a little bit longer and wider. My two girls would have plenty of room in here, and i think would have room for two more. I was kind of wanting to get two males instead (separate cages obviously) but i might be able to take these two rats instead, if you havent found a home yet.


----------



## LivHoss (Sep 1, 2010)

I appreciate your offer. But I found a home already for the two girls. I meant to take this post off of here quite a while ago. Im sorry about that. Have a good day and enjoy your rats!


----------

